# How to fix uneven stain



## Clowe (Jun 5, 2015)

We recently stripped and re stained a dining room table. I believe the wood is pine. We used a liquid stripper, then also sanded some. 

The extensions that pull out to lengthen table took the stain fine, but the top of table is blotchy and uneven. I have read so many blogs and forums my head hurts. I assume the stain didn't take mainly because we might have over sanded...we started on the table top then did the extensions and legs. We have not done anything like this before so are learning as we go. 

This table has sentimental value and I would love to fix it. Can a re sand and start over? Or would that just make it harder for wood to recieve stain? Help!

THERE IS A PICTURE UNDER 'My Photos'


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Pine is a bugger*

Pine is one of the most difficult woods to get an even stain. Charles Neil has developed a "blotch control" to help even out the stain:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfCYMdrP8rM


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nez37TOCWgQ


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Pine is hard to stain and a wood conditioner is recommended however from what I can see in the picture it appears the stain was too thick or was not wiped off. It's real important to wipe the excess stain off the surface. Otherwise the finish will bond to the stain instead of the table and peal off. 

From where you are I would chemically strip it again and start over.


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

What about over sanding? Can it be fixed


----------



## Nick Sandmann (Oct 24, 2014)

"Over sanding"? I'm guessing you just sanded to too high of grit. That is easily fixed. Just sand again with a courser grit sand paper


----------



## Nick Sandmann (Oct 24, 2014)

Also, most projects you typically wouldn't go over 150 or 220 grit prior to finishing


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

I used 220 but my piece won't take stain. It is red and white oak. Just on two sides. It is round and I had to sand the crap out of it. So just resand and it should take stain?


----------



## Nick Sandmann (Oct 24, 2014)

What are you staining with and how old is the stain. 220 grit on oak shouldn't have issues taking stain. Are you positive all previous finishes were removed?


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

It was new oak I made the piece. The stain I bought the day before. It is natural min wax wood finishes oil based. I can't upload pics from phone


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Finally got a pic


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Another


----------



## Nick Sandmann (Oct 24, 2014)

OK. I'm confused. I thought the question was about a table top you are refinishing. Are you staining a table top or the new wood in the pics?


----------



## Clowe (Jun 5, 2015)

^^^
I asked about the table top. Someone else has also been asking you about their piece.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you can spray stain*

I had to strip and refinish my front door a while back....it needs it again this year. :thumbdown: 
After I stripped it, using many applications of stripper, I applied the stain. I didn't like the "uneven" look so I washed it down with lacquer thinner and restained. I still didn't like the way it looked, so I sprayed on the next coat of stain and where it was light I just shot a bit more stain on. Then I let it totally dry before I sprayed on the clear. 


Before:










Spraying the stain:
















Finished.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

What kind of stripper did you use? It looks like you did not get all the prior finish off. Did you use a stripper that contained methylene chloride. Did you follow all the directions on the label?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I used Zip Strip*



HowardAcheson said:


> What kind of stripper did you use? It looks like you did not get all the prior finish off. Did you use a stripper that contained methylene chloride. Did you follow all the directions on the label?


If you are asking me, based on the above photos.... I used Zip Strip, a methylene chloride stripper. I gonna do it again this year as soon as some other projects get finished.

I am not the OP, so this could get the thread side tracked...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Isn't Zip Strip as thin as paint thinner? Haven't used it in more than 40 years. Stripping by hand it would go easier with a semi-paste remover.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*nope, it's semi-paste*

I don't know if it's still available any more since my can is about 7 or 8 years old. But it is some nasty stuff and burns your skin if I recall. I used it outdoors also. 

So it is:
http://www.amazon.com/Zip-Strip-Finish-Remover-REMOVER/dp/B002KMC8ME


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

purplenurple said:


> I used 220 but my piece won't take stain. It is red and white oak. Just on two sides. It is round and I had to sand the crap out of it. So just resand and it should take stain?


Maybe I'm getting old and going blind but your picture looks like cherry and maple to me. :huh:


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Center definitely white oak. Maybe the outer wood is cherry. Idk. I got a grab bag from wood store lol. I do think it is soft parts of the wood now though


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The OP is AWOL, MIA ....*

So, carry on regardless, I guess? :blink:


----------

